# Trump! such a brilliant mind



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

WASHINGTON - President Donald Trump erroneously stated Monday that the Spanish Flu of 1918 ended World War II, incorrectly citing both the year the pandemic occurred and the year that the Second World War ended.

The events took place more than two decades apart.

"The closest thing is in 1917, they say, the great pandemic. It certainly was a terrible thing where they lost anywhere from 50 to 100 million people, probably ended the Second World War," Trump said. "All the soldiers were sick. That was a terrible situation."

Such a grasp of history.....It is no wonder that he is your President. :rollin: oke: :rollin:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If you think Trump is bad imagine if Biden gets into office.... lol


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Sadly, you are pretty much guaranteed to get one of the two.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh oh Canuck you better check that date again. Also I can see mixing up WW1 With WW11 especially since things fade into history and we remember the most recent events. You don't hear much about WW1.

Notice there is overlapping years, but 1919 not 1917. Looks like you and Trump could be twins. oke:



> 1918 Pandemic (H1N1 virus) | Pandemic Influenza (Flu) | CDCwww.cdc.gov › flu › 1918-pandemic-h1n1
> The 1918 influenza pandemic was the most severe pandemic in recent history. It was caused by an H1N1 virus with genes of avian origin. Although there is not universal consensus regarding where the virus originated, it spread worldwide during 1918-1919.
> ‎History of 1918 Flu Pandemic · ‎1918 Pandemic Flu Partner ... · ‎The Deadliest Flu





> OK, OK, there was a tish in 1917.  The 1917-1918 epidemic began in Kansas as a milder form of the virus and spread with military troops to Europe during the First World War, when it mutated to a virulent form that then swept around the globe.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow, talk about a desperate reach for mud. I'm sure the President meant to say WWI which would be factual concerning his comment. I'm sure Mr. Black Face has never misspoke on something he was saying. Since we will get one of the two I can only only hope it will be Trump.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So Canuck I'm curious, would you pick Biden over Trump if you were voting? Heals up Harris would be president within months. She would have been a dandy one to do prison reform since she kept prisoners longer than their sentencing for the cheap labor. I forget the screaming liberal black guy that is often on Hannity, but he said if Harris was Bidens pick he was going to vote for Trump. I could believe my ears. For years the guy has bashed conservatives and about a month ago he did a 180. Well about to weeks after the businesses went up in flames in Minneapolis and the democrats refuse to condemn the rioters. I think it's hilarious that ANTIFA will put Trump in for another term. Well them and AOC and squad.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Plainsman I would not be able to support a guy like Trump. He is despicable in my books.
I would be in a real bind as I would not vote for the Democrats at this time or perhaps never.
What would I be able to do? 
Write in the name of someone good like ?????????????????

Resky, Trudeau is a boy in a man's job. He is just not ready. But he damn well isn't going to let Trump push us around with his bogus aluminum tariffs. You guys don't make enough and need our aluminum for beer cans if nothing else. Trump says we pay the tariffs and you guys believe that crap. The way tariffs work is you pay more for our aluminum when you import it. You pay the tariff to your own government. We don't pay the tariff. Trump has you all hornswoggled on such a simple principle. Or are you all just hiding in the weeds on this one??.

Beer prices are going up boyz and you can thank Donnie. Better stock up...


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Bottled beer :thumb:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

speckline said:


> Bottled beer :thumb:


DOH!!


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> The way tariffs work is you pay more for our aluminum when you import it. You pay the tariff to your own government.


Not even close sport. Canada will pay the tariff if they want to export any Aluminum ingots into the US which is a big cash flow for Canada. All Trump has to do is double or triple the import of Aluminum from Mexico and the UAE which already supplies 40% of the Aluminum the US imports and that will make up the difference. Don't worry, our beer cans are very safe.

ADDED: I guess since Trudeau announced he was also going to place an equal amount of tariffs on US products we both will suffer. I'm not sure what the real reason is that trump placed the tariffs on Canada's aluminum. Supposedly it was because Canada was flooding the US with cheap aluminum because Canada subsidizes their industry with cheap electric which allows them to produce at a lower cost. Either way, it is probable a bad move on the part of both countries. Wouldn't be surprised to see this resolved very fast.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> I forget the screaming liberal black guy that is often on Hannity,


Plainsman that guy you speak about is Leo Terrell and has said he was absolutely voting for Trump over Biden and he called ANTIFA and BLM terrorist groups. He said "The Democratic party has left me".


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Resky. yes thats the guy. Republicans are happy today because two Marxists running together dont have that good of a chance. It will take public education at least another four years to de a troy America. Its why democrats hate school choice. They always talk about the children, but in reality the kids are just a pawn to them. Public education isnt near as good as private. Hypocritical of the left because their kids go to private schools.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This complaint about Trump is so trivial it reminds me of the time they complained that he ordered two scoops of ice cream. Oh my goodness two scoops, isn't that impeachable?


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

https://i.cbc.ca/1.5623528.15930067...pg_gen/derivatives/original_1180/aluminum.jpg

You can buy from the UAE (Trump/Kushner family connections). You could buy from Russia (Trump likes Russia and has business there so that's good, right) but not Mexico so much really. They produce less aluminum than the USA annually.

The Importer pays or the exporter pays (there are examples where it works both ways), but in any event we are retaliating dollar for dollar so everyone pays. We will pay more for your ball point pens and stuff. Why? To satisfy Trumps ego? His general wankerness?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If Mexico produces so little do they really want to sell. I dont think any of us have an idea of all the things that goes into trade decisions. I like to buy products made as close to home as possible. If Trump wants a good economy he has to put tarrifs on countries who subsidize businesses to the point free market higher salaried workers cant compete . China is a prime example. They can produce a cell phone for a cup of rice while there would be hundreds of dollars in labor in Canada or the United States. Personally I think we shojld cut much of our trade with China and Russia.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

So Trump has Kushner coaching Kanye West for his upcoming Presidential bid. Running him in swing states and close races to suck the black vote away from Biden, splitting the vote. Brilliant. Especially given a lot of you will vote for Kanye. He does not know history, politics or the issues. Sounds familiar, eh.

So Trump has *his hand-picked* Post Master General removing mail boxes from certain states in order to make it harder to vote by absentee/mail in ballot. Trump is not funding the post office so mail can not get through in time. Brilliant...except for all the people who use the mail to receive medicine etc. Brilliant. Selfish and dirty but brilliant.

Trump was right "This will be the most rigged election ever".


----------

